# elliptica flower



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

Guys,

Sorry to disappear, I've been a little busy for the forum the last week or so. Here is the latest new flower. The plant is Cryptocoryne elliptica "Perak: Pondok Tanjung". The wet leaf litter soil is amazing stuff. 

Kind Regards,

Chris


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Good job!

Cheers.
JIm


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Great Chris,

Have you got the pH of that soil?


----------



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks guys.

Sean, I haven't tested the pH in a couple of months, but it has always been neutral. I don't have the real test kit. A buddy has access to quality equipment and he tests it for me. 

Chris


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Good show, Chris! I hope Ted didn't had too many problems with it... 

Let's see who get's a flowering cf. ideii first!


----------



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

Hello Kai,

I haven't had much chance to chat with Ted lately. I'm guessing dissection of that flower is like performing surgery on a ladybug. He likes a challenge... 

The ideii, that’s a beautiful plant. It would be fun to get a flower on that one.

Kind Regards,

Chris


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice one , very beautiful crypt and so do the flower. Whoelse is growing this crypt.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm growing this one too. It's flowered a few times for me now.  Nice job Chris.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Aaron, you manage to grow any from the leaf?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Propagating elliptica isn't difficult once you gain a bit experience. Try placing the whole leaf (petiole as well as whole leaf blade) onto really soggy soil and make sure that humidity is 100% (don't try to plant the base of the petiole into the soil since this is not necessary). I usually have it covered by some mm of water but algae might be a problem with your soil mix... The plantlets can also develop under algae, so don't despair if this happens (it just slows things down and you have to look carefully after some weeks).


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

ts168 said:


> Hi Aaron, you manage to grow any from the leaf?


I did attempt it one time unsuccessfully. I hope to try again soon, but I've just moved to a new house at the moment so unpacking and such is taking up most of my free time at the moment.


----------

